# White T's



## Jackel (Jun 24, 2011)

Just curious as to why I see all the guys wearing white t-shirts in boots and utes at BRC. They take a page from BUD/s with the phases or what?


----------



## Cochise (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm not sure about BRC, but I know in Hawaii and Okinawa new Marines are required to wear white T-shirts for the first couple of weeks.  Until they have been acclimatized to the weather they have to wear the shirts.  I don't see how white T-shirts make a difference but that's the way it was when I was there.


----------



## digrar (Jun 25, 2011)

Some mines do the same thing with coloured hard hats. Makes the new people easy to spot and easy to keep an eye on. If you see someone in a green hat doing something stupid it might because they don't know any better and you go and correct them. The T-shirts could be the same sort of thing.


----------



## 25&5 (Jun 25, 2011)

I've seen the white T's being worn off an on for the last 5 years.  I don't work on that side of the house (MART/RIP), but I think it is working in a similar fashion to what BUD/S does.  Maybe someone from RTLC (Rob) can shed some light on that?


----------



## Teufel (Jun 26, 2011)

We wore green shirts for RIP and BRC when I went.  It was awhile ago though.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jun 26, 2011)

digrar said:


> Some mines do the same thing with coloured hard hats. Makes the new people easy to spot and easy to keep an eye on. If you see someone in a green hat doing something stupid it might because they don't know any better and you go and correct them. The T-shirts could be the same sort of thing.



Blaze orange reflective helmets.  Visitors and fresh meat could be ID'ed a mile away.


----------



## digrar (Jun 26, 2011)

I'm suspect of anyone wearing a new helmet. Which will be me tomorrow, I just had to chuck old faithful out after 2 years solid service. Might have to take the new one out the back and rub some dirt into it...


----------

